# Another dog hates and attacks my GSD



## levous (May 19, 2014)

I have a neighbor from a few houses down who has a terrier, Earnie. He's an awful little monster that they have no control of at all. They bring him by to visit with my next door neighbors golden retriever several times per week. We share a driveway so I cannot avoid this animal. When he sees my dogs, he goes bananas. He's attacked my dogs several times but I've always been able to get my dogs out of the situation. 

We also see each other at the park, across the street. Earnie walks with several medium-sized dogs (and their owners, of course) each morning. In the past, that was a neutral grounds where Earnie wouldn't attack but a few weeks ago, he laid into Bruno (my gsd) three or four times until, finally Bruno had had enough and the two of them got into it. I was able to get Bruno off and no blood was drawn. All the while, Earnie's owner was saying, "Earnie, be nice," in the most comforting, pleasant voice imaginable. If it weren't so irritating, if would be hilarious. 

I've noticed, since that day, that this group of dog friends now leaves when I enter the park. While I appreciate the courtesy, I'm offended that I cannot socialize with my neighbors because another dog is out of control. 
This morning, I encountered this group, in the park. My dogs were leashed and earnie was on a 30 ft rope. That appears to be their new strategy to manage him. He clearly doesn't listen. Earnie waited until they were within range, calm and pleasant, and then he charged. His owner reeled in the rope and dragged him away saying, "earnie, be nice. Let's go play fetch, earnie". Nothing like rewarding bad behavior. My dogs, on the other hand, remained perfectly calm and looked to me for direction. All the other dogs were fine. They all leashed up and left, though. 

Earnie seems to be particularly hot for my male GSD but also lashes out at my labs. He pretty much tries to kill any dog he doesn't know and I see his owners struggling with the leash whenever they are crossed by a strange dog. Is there anything I can do to do defuse the aggression?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I guess all you can do is avoid the terrier, it sucks but obviously they do not get it so its up to you.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Earnie's owner is a douche' I could elaborate as to why I believe people such as this allow their dogs to act this way....but what's the point.....

SuperG


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree, what else can you do? If the owner isn't going to do anything, and seems to condone this behavior, how far are you willing to go to go with this? I'm certain that cracking an 8' bullwhip would get the dog's attention and keep it back, but your neighbor's are already avoiding you, so being the 'weirdo with the whip' probably won't go over very well, lol. But it would work...


----------



## Keeno Beano (Jul 19, 2014)

:wild: That is ashame that you are being ignored by the other people and that you have to be very careful because the other irresponsible owner does not get it. The park is so close to you also. Wow. Your other neighbours are not talking to you anyway so why not get in touch with your by-law officer. You have just as much right to be out with your dogs as anyone else. Stupid owners of uncontrolled dogs drive me mental. Lol  Until Keeno is evaluated tomorrow night by a trainer I do not take him out in public. It is not fair on anyone or myself for that matter. :gsdhead: :doggieplayball:


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

That they have put earnie on a 30 ft lead is a huge improvement from nothing. That they remove him from the situation is probably better than jerking him around. It sounds to me like the situation is getting under control. Unless you want ernie to get to know your dogs (you say he only has a problem with dogs he doesn't know) I think you're doing all you can. Your dogs are not agressing, not reacting poorly. I am not sure I would want to have my dogs "get to know ernie".


----------



## levous (May 19, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> That they have put earnie on a 30 ft lead is a huge improvement from nothing. That they remove him from the situation is probably better than jerking him around. It sounds to me like the situation is getting under control. Unless you want ernie to get to know your dogs (you say he only has a problem with dogs he doesn't know) I think you're doing all you can. Your dogs are not agressing, not reacting poorly. I am not sure I would want to have my dogs "get to know ernie".


Interesting point. Earnie's owner is a nice enough guy but I have no respect for him due to his incompetent, lazy, irresponsible dog ownership. Earnie is a mess and nothing good would come from socializing him to my dogs other than reduced stress. I can certainly continue avoiding confrontations. As far as the other folks go, maybe it's better that they choose to clear a path for me. I don't really walk my dog as a human social outlet, after all

Thanks for the thoughts


----------



## levous (May 19, 2014)

I thought I'd follow up as there is another chapter to this story.

Earnie, the 30lbs terrier, continued being aggressive toward Bruno, my GSD. 

A few weeks ago, when I was going out to my car, parked on the street, to grab something, Earnie and his owner were at the end of my driveway, on an evening walk. I was alone. When I got within leash range, Earnie attacked. His owner was able to restrain him before any harm was done. While his owner was aghast at Earnie's behavior, he did nothing to correct him. 

The next morning, I was playing with my dogs in the park and ran into the morning walkers. There were about 10 dogs off-leash, plus my two, and Earnie on a 30ft rope. I left my dogs off leash and continued throwing the ball with Bruno. Earnie barked at Bruno but Bruno ignored Earnie, focusing on his ball. As he passed Earnie, on his way to me, he came within leash range and Earnie attacked. Bruno then went after him. Bruno was putting Earnie's owner between me and himself so I couldn't get hold of his collar. He looked to be quite entertained but things were likely going to get ugly. When I finally reached Bruno's collar, Earnie bit me in the palm of my hand! He punctured the skin deeply in the meat of my hand. Fortunately, no permanent damage. A prescription for Augmentin and a few days of bandaids and all is fine. 

My strategy should have been to totally avoid them and keep Bruno on leash when his dog is near. It's annoying but I was stupid to let my pride get in the way of being totally safe. The outcome could have been much worse.

On the other hand, I am glad to have learned that this dog is so unpredictable and now person aggressive. He's a lawsuit waiting to happen. More importantly, I need to keep my kids away from him. 

Finally, I've asked that Earnie not visit with my neighbor anymore. He is too unpredictable and I explained I was not comfortable with him near my family, particular my small children. The owner agreed. 

It's nice that neighbors can be civil about issues and work things out. I just wish I could convince him to train his dog. Win some lose some


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hang on. I get it that the dog does not like yours and they will fight, but while separating dogs that are trying to eat eachother, you get nicked and now the dog is people aggressive? That is insane. The dog is NOT people aggressive if that is the only time it nailed a human. That is like saying a dog that got hit by a car is people aggressive if it bites when someone tries to pick it up. 

You knew there was bad blood between your dog and this dog, and as you do not have complete control over your dog, you should not have allowed him to continue to be off-lead when you saw the dog come in. That's your bad. The dog's owner should do more with his dog, shouldn't use the long rope thing, but you shouldn't have left your dog in harms way by leaving him unconnected when his recall is not good enough. If you see a dog that you know has a problem with your dog, you should have called your dog to you, and hooked your hand on the collar, leash on the collar. Instead you allowed them to get into a fight and got your self bit. That does not make the other guy's dog people-aggressive.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

selzer said:


> Hang on. I get it that the dog does not like yours and they will fight, but while separating dogs that are trying to eat eachother, you get nicked and now the dog is people aggressive? That is insane. The dog is NOT people aggressive if that is the only time it nailed a human. That is like saying a dog that got hit by a car is people aggressive if it bites when someone tries to pick it up.
> 
> You knew there was bad blood between your dog and this dog, and as you do not have complete control over your dog, you should not have allowed him to continue to be off-lead when you saw the dog come in. That's your bad. The dog's owner should do more with his dog, shouldn't use the long rope thing, but you shouldn't have left your dog in harms way by leaving him unconnected when his recall is not good enough. If you see a dog that you know has a problem with your dog, you should have called your dog to you, and hooked your hand on the collar, leash on the collar. Instead you allowed them to get into a fight and got your self bit. That does not make the other guy's dog people-aggressive.





Uh, the dog went after him in his driveway when he didn't have his dog with him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

gsdsar said:


> Uh, the dog went after him in his driveway when he didn't have his dog with him.


Somehow there was no bite that time. So do we know that the dog was going for him, or just being a terrier and barking, yapping and running toward him. No bite there. 

The bite occurred during separating two dogs -- that simply doesn't count as people aggressive. If the dog connected when there was no dog present, different story. What is really odd is that this dog seems to only have an issue with the OP and his dogs. I wonder why that is.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Personally, I don't care if the dog is HA, DA or just an ass. A person has the right to be in his driveway without fear of a dog attacking him or his dog. 

OP - is it possible to talk to this guy and ask him to take another route that doesn't include going by your home? This is crazy. I would feel like I'm being held hostage by this rat.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They were in the park with 10 other dogs, and his two off lead, when Earnie arrived at the park on his rope. He charged, they got into a fight, and the OP tried to grab a hold of his dog's collar and got bit. That does not equal human-aggressive. It equals not knowing how to break up dogs that are fighting. 

Why don't people help this guy out and tell him how to manage his dog and if there is a fight how to get his dog out of it without getting bit, instead of being PC and just empathizing with the owner?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Really Sue? Really? 



> A few weeks ago, when I was going out to my car, parked on the street, to grab something, *Earnie and his owner were at the end of my driveway,* on an evening walk. I was alone. When I got within leash range, Earnie attacked. His owner was able to restrain him before any harm was done. While his owner was aghast at Earnie's behavior, he did nothing to correct him.





> *They bring him by to visit with my next door neighbors golden retriever several times per week. We share a driveway so I cannot avoid this animal.* When he sees my dogs, he goes bananas. He's attacked my dogs several times but I've always been able to get my dogs out of the situation.
> We also see each other at the park,


Why don't people read instead of chastisting other posters for their opinion?

It's happening AT HIS HOME as well as the park. I am absolutely going to empathize with the owner for that. And the last thing I ever am is "PC" whether YOU approve or not.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

OP - is your male neutered? 

I would avoid contact with this dog at all costs. If I saw him, leash your dog. This fighting, IME, will only escalate and could cause your dog to become DA. Imagine if every time you walked by someone they punched you in the head? Eventually, your dog is going to punch first in a "I'll get you before you get me". And since you're dog is the larger dog, he'll be blamed regardless.

It infuriates me when owners of smaller dogs do not control or train their dogs. Absolutely. I have blocked at least 3 small dogs aggressively charging my girl, who is dog aggressive, in the vet office! While people laugh. They think it's cute. And terriers have minds of their own. They are bred to hunt varmints. Anyone I know that owns terriers has said they are an aggressive breed. Avoid, contain your dog quickly and leave. It's about all you can do.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

levous said:


> I thought I'd follow up as *there is another chapter to this story*.
> 
> Earnie, the 30lbs terrier, continued being aggressive toward Bruno, my GSD.
> 
> ...


Jax08, I think you missed these parts that I did actually read, thank you very much. So I highlighted them for you to read. I am talking about the incident (singular) where there actually was harm done. The OP's dog was off lead, even though the dog he had trouble with was present. The OP's dog got within leash range of the problem dog while returning with his toy (Toys are often banned in dog parks because they tend to spark fights -- no one mentioned that.) Ah well, maybe before chastising others for not reading, you should read all the OPs posts in a particular thread and try to figure out why I might be saying what I am saying. I don't usually pull this crap out of nowhere.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Really Michelle, really??? 

I just don't have a lot of patience with people who continue to play fetch with their dogs off lead, when another dog their dog has issues with comes along. They throw the ball so the dog will come within range of the other dog's tether. They cannot recall their dog, and they cannot separate the dog without getting bit. So, they now call the other dog person-aggressive. Sorry. I empathize with neither. Both dog owners have blame here. The OP has allowed their dog to get into it with the other dog, facilitated it, by not taking action. Maybe he should not have had to, but no way am I going to let my dog get bit up because it is my right to play at the park with my dogs off lead, regardless of what other dogs are present, and what history they have with my dogs.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Third "paragraph" in the quote .. OP was alone at the car when the dog charged to attack ... just because it didn't get to actually bite doesn't equate to its not having TRIED. 'shrug' The OP perceived it as an attack so, yes, they would label a dog that did that as HA.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I did not miss anything Selzer, including your condescending attitude where you think it's appropriate to tell others what they can and can't post. Sorry, you don't impress me. I'm not one of your groupies that you can buffalo into thinking you are a great breeder with mountains of knowledge and I'm not going to allow you to speak to me as if I'm some newb that has never had a dog. So how about you just stay on your side the fence and I'll stay on mine.


The bottom line is the OP needs to avoid this dog. He can't control another persons dog. He can't control when the other dog will attack, even though his dog is NOT the one with the issue. 

OP - just out of curiosity, is your dog neutered? Is the terrier? My friend who owns Irish Terriers has often told me that it's hard for other dogs to read terrier body language because their bodies are always tense looking with their tails up. So is your dog reacting, in any way, to the body language of this dog? It could be a minute action that sets them off. Just do your dog a favor and avoid this dog. It's not fun dealing with a dog aggressive dog, especially when it's caused by something stupid that could have been prevented.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Galathiel said:


> Third "paragraph" in the quote .. OP was alone at the car when the dog charged to attack ... just because it didn't get to actually bite doesn't equate to its not having TRIED. 'shrug' The OP perceived it as an attack so, yes, they would label a dog that did that as HA.


Exactly.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

My old trainer used to call the terriers in the group the "terrorists" because they were always the ones to start problems. The German Shepherds in our class all behaved well and we never had an attack on another dog but the terriers were a different story. They always took extra training to make them calm down. They seemed very hyper. The only terrier I have owned is an American Pit Bull Terrier and I did not take him around other dogs or people outside the family. I'm not a terrier expert but it sounds like it is not unusual for them to have issues. If I were the OP I would avoid this dog like the plague. It can only get worse. Good luck to the OP. I have been in this situation which ended in the owner of the terrier spraying pepper spray in Pyrate's face through my fence just out of plain being mean. The guy was crazy and Pyrate was a gentle giant. He went blind in one eye because of it. I was never able to prove it because I did not witness it but he is the only one in the area that ever threatened me and my dogs with pepper spray including spraying them through the fence so I know it was him. He is lucky he moved away so I didn't have to see him anymore. I'm afraid I might have shot him had I caught him spraying Pyrate's face.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

My husband has a Yorkshire terrier, and he is insane. Very aggressive toward my GSD at times, and I have really had to crack down on him. Our Yorkie is very lucky that my dog is well-trained and has patience. I have been very strict with the Yorkie because I don't feel it is fair for my GSD to have to live that way. My husband has come around to my point of view. Initially he excused any misbehavior because the Yorkie only weighs 8 pounds.

Good luck OP, and thanks for updating us.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax08 said:


> I did not miss anything Selzer, including your condescending attitude where you think it's appropriate to tell others what they can and can't post. Sorry, you don't impress me. I'm not one of your groupies that you can buffalo into thinking you are a great breeder with mountains of knowledge and I'm not going to allow you to speak to me as if I'm some newb that has never had a dog. So how about you just stay on your side the fence and I'll stay on mine.
> 
> 
> The bottom line is the OP needs to avoid this dog. He can't control another persons dog. He can't control when the other dog will attack, even though his dog is NOT the one with the issue.
> ...


Michelle, Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to you too. 

A bite that happens when breaking up a fight does not constitute human aggression. 

Most of the time when a dog wants to bite a human, it does. Lots of people do indeed read dogs incorrectly, none of us know all the new posters and their experience with reading dogs. 

This is a dog that hangs out with other dogs AND people. But when the OP shows up with his/her dogs, the dog has issues with his/her dogs, and I guess now with him or her. I NEVER suggest the person not post. I suggested that by what the person posted I would not call it human aggressive. Nor would I call it unpredictable. 

The OP knows the dog is trouble, and that the dog he or she owns will fight too, so he or she needs to prevent fights from occuring. And at least put the dog on lead if you see the other dog in the vacinity, and don't throw your toy so that your dog will return within the problem dog's leash length. 

What I continue to wonder is why the dog seems to do fine with other people and their dogs, but has a problem with the OP and his/her dogs. I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Galathiel said:


> Third "paragraph" in the quote .. OP was alone at the car when the dog charged to attack ... just because it didn't get to actually bite doesn't equate to its not having TRIED. 'shrug' The OP perceived it as an attack so, yes, they would label a dog that did that as HA.


The dog's owner is oblivious and yet he or she managed to keep a determined, human aggressive dog from biting someone out of the blue? It doesn't add up, really. The dog hangs out with the other dogs and people. Even after the incident in the third paragraph in the quote, the op allowed his dog to play off leash, even though he saw the dog arrive on the scene with his long rope. And when a fight broke out, he went in and tried to grab his dog by the collar. 

This is the problem. The OP needs to know how to break up dog fights so no one gets bitten. 

It was only after the guy got himself bitten that he is now claiming the dog is human aggressive. And that bite doesn't count. If you try to grab a collar when dogs are fighting the bite is on you, not the dogs. 

The op has not even asked what would be a better way to break up the fight. The one dog was on a tether, breaking it up safely would have been a piece of cake, if he knew how to do it.


----------



## levous (May 19, 2014)

I didn't read the responses in detail since my last post but it sounded like there was some judgemental criticism of my handling of the situation. I want to reiterate that the terrier attacked me, unprovoked, in my driveway when I was alone. In that case, he reached the end of his rope and failed to reach me. When he got into it with my dog, he was on a long, thin rope, not a leash, and grabbing that was impossible. In both cases, all cases really, this aggressive dogs sits like an angel until you get within a few feet... Then he viscously attacks. It happened, yet again, this morning. When I saw them coming, I leashed my dogs and stayed far, far away. There were about 6 other dogs, off leash, and all were happy and friendly. As we passed earnie, giving him a wide berth, he went bananas and tried to get to us. It's absolutely disgusting but there is nothing I can do other than avoid him and leash my dogs as a precaution. 

If there is a better way to break up a dog fight, I would love to hear about it. Perhaps the people who are saying there is a better way and that I don't know what I'm doing could instead offer their wisdom and experience rather than simple criticism. 

I'm sharing because I hope others can avoid my misfortunes. I can certainly take being called an idiot but please tell all of us why. Also explain the right thing to do. Saying the story doesn't add up is just contentious and counter productive. 

To further aggravate the situation, the owner has started bringing his dog by my neighbor's house and coming on my property, again. Im quite concerned that this is not the end of the tale.


----------



## levous (May 19, 2014)

I can answer one question posed by those that doubt the terriers aggression. The reason earnie hates my dog, specifically, is that the owner has been leaving him in my neighbors fence since he was a puppy. My neighbor and I share a driveway. We live in the city. The houses are 12 feet apart. The terrier had become very territorial about the yard and driveway. He has been barking through the fend for years. It is only lately that we encounter him out in the hood. He now sees us as the enemy because he's been allowed to show aggression to us for years. I can't hbdi the past. In the future, I will not allow dogs to show aggression onor near my property. I didn't realize how bad this could get.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There are ways to break up fights. Usually you can avoid them by being aware and managing the distance between the dogs, controlling your own dog, etc. I know that might not sound fair, but the facts are that you can only adjust your own behavior and no one else's. So, if you want to keep your dog save, keep your radar on, and when you see Idiot Owner with Aggressive Dog, get your dogs under control, and safely away from the other dog. 

Also, don't engage in activities that are likely to create problems with unknown dogs, like throwing toys or giving out treats in a crowd. I know a lot of people like to walk multiple dogs. Personally, I think it is best to be responsible for one dog at a time in public. It definitely keeps your dogs safer. 

But that is all prevention and not breaking up a fight in progress. It is the optimum thing to do, of course, but sometimes there is a fight, and it has to be broken up. 

Don't go for the collar. Dogs play and fight by going for the neck/collar area. That is where the teeth are going to be. Instead grab the back legs or the tail, and pull the dogs apart. If necessary pull them way in a circle pattern. With the back legs up in the air, the dog does not have enough power in the front to continue to lunge and fight indefinitely. But you can gain ground, especially if the other dog is on some form of a tether. 

Sometimes the other owner is flat out useless. They will not help in separating their own dog. This is what I have to do if mine get into a real fight, because I am all there is -- no one else there to help break it up. I grab a tail, because I can do that one-handed. And I will pull both dogs by that tail until one of them is mostly through a gateway. Then I use the other hand to move the gate in between the dogs while I will generally grab the collar at that point of the dog on my side and try to gain ground whenever the other is trying for a better grip. It isn't ideal, but I haven't been bitten yet this way. 

If you can slip a lead over one of the fighting dogs and connect it to a fence or tree, then you can grab the other dog by the legs and circle him out of the situation. 

Really, though, once you see a potential problem coming your way, make way. It is not worth cleaning wounds and vet visits to exercise your right to the side walk, park, or dog park. Carry a small air horn or compressed air, and use it if necessary. Usually, I find that just my voice and maybe a stomp with my shoe on the ground will back down most dogs. Practice something like "GO HOME!" in your fiercest, I-tear-rottweilers-apart-with-my bare-hands voice. Remember the little black girl in Police Academy with the little baby voice? Dogs and thugs aren't going to respect that. You need to have an I mean business voice. Think Harry Potter, and unforgiveable curses -- you have to mean it. You have to act, not react. You have to remain calm, take control, after it is all over, then you can break down and get scared. That doesn't mean you do not act fast and with conviction, even harshness. Just don't panic and throw your hand in there so you have a bloody stump. That doesn't do anyone any good. 

Outside dogs -- other people's dogs are pretty easy to cow. When they are your own dogs, you have a different set of positives and negatives. Your own dogs do not view you as an unknown, so stamping your feet at them and hurtling a GO HOME at them isn't going to work. Since if they aren't trained, it is your fault, you can have a certain amount of training that may work at the right moment. And yes you should pick on the dog that is the weaker, the one that doesn't want to fight, and drive it through the gate or away from the fight. To break up two formidable dogs who are fighting on your own -- anything is fair. Grab a chair and drive it through where their teeth are. All you need is enough surprise to get one through to safety, and then everyone can calm down. The quicker it is over, the less injury everyone is going to have. 

This weekend, I had my nieces over. They are eight. They cannot help break up fights. They should not witness them. Cujo was doing really well with Babsy. But for the most part I had them separate. Babs will be jealous. And toward the end, they were both in my room along with me and one of the girls and Babs snarled at Cujo, Cujo leaped to the defense and it was on, and I came down so hard, so fast, and had the old lady through the baby gate so quickly that no one got hurt. Then I realized I put Babs in with Hepzibah. They generally get along ok. But they are two females, and, when one is in fight mode, it could get ugly quick. I put Cujo in the living room and then went down and crated Hepsi and all was fine.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

This fight with each other post is giving me a headache. Stick with giving good advice and stop letting all your egos inflate. This is not about YOU, its about constructive advice for someone with a problem.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Uhm, they asked for a better way to break up fights, and I was trying to answer that. Sorry you have a headache. It was not intended as a fight at all.


----------



## JoanMcM (Dec 5, 2013)

Ernie is a 30 lb Yorkshire? Then he is not a Yorkshire...maybe a mix. Yorksire
s are way smaller.

I think your dog has enough dogs to play with your own family group. I would not force a relationship between dogs that is going to stress the people out. Terriers are feisty, stubborn, and if he is not being handled correctly there is no way this is going to turn around. Dogs like people do not have to get along with everyone. No sense stressing about it.

Yeah....never stick your hand into the middle of a dog fight. You only do that once. I agree with Selzer...grab YOUR dog's tail if you don t have a leash on it. I would not grab anything until someone else was grabbing their dog. Both owners should do it at the same time.


----------



## JoanMcM (Dec 5, 2013)

Tail grabbing - and the motion is to grab the tail, then let go quick with hands up when your dog turns around.


----------



## levous (May 19, 2014)

Wow. Thank you. That really was all new to me and makes perfect sense. Stomping my feet and showing my authority is not new but in the heat of it all you kind of forget that part. Besides that, stomping on wet leaves might not have the intended effect 

I will never reach for a collar again. As you said, you only make that mistake once. 

I appreciate the help. I will leash my dogs whenever this dog is around but, should they surprise me, I'll be much better prepared. 

thanks again






selzer said:


> There are ways to break up fights. Usually you can avoid them by being aware and managing the distance between the dogs, controlling your own dog, etc. I know that might not sound fair, but the facts are that you can only adjust your own behavior and no one else's. So, if you want to keep your dog save, keep your radar on, and when you see Idiot Owner with Aggressive Dog, get your dogs under control, and safely away from the other dog.
> 
> Also, don't engage in activities that are likely to create problems with unknown dogs, like throwing toys or giving out treats in a crowd. I know a lot of people like to walk multiple dogs. Personally, I think it is best to be responsible for one dog at a time in public. It definitely keeps your dogs safer.
> 
> ...


----------

